

Building our PaaS on CloudFoundry [video] - jvoorhis
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/AppFog-Built-PaaS-CloudFoundry

======
jvoorhis
This is my presentation for QCon London, about CloudFoundry architecture and
some of our extensions.

